# Please help 1st time mama



## Lacy Workman (Nov 4, 2016)

This is Bonnie, she's about a year and a half old. I don't know when she was bred because we have several pygmy Billys that she is with. About 1 1/2 months ago we noticed her stomach getting really big, kind of like a barrel. About 2 weeks ago her bag started getting bigger. In the last 2 days it has close to doubled in size. She is behaving differently like she keeps turning her head back and touching her back, pacing (so much), turning and itching her sides a lot, her vulva is very swollen and you can see the pink inside, her stomach doesn't look like a barrel anymore now it's lopsided and seems to have dropped. I have also noticed that her baby or babies are moving a lot, you can feel and see them jerking her. She is being more aggressive and headbutting the other goats. Her private seems to convulse or pulsate sometimes and she straightens out her backside but then it stops. No mucus. These things have been going on for 2 days or so. Any thoughts would really help me. And why such a fast and dramatic change in her looks and behavior? In these pictures she looks so small but a few days ago her belly was so big on both sides. It's like her belly has moved down.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 4, 2016)

Sounds like she is getting ready for labor. The belly drops is a big sign you are getting close. That is the kids getting into position to move into the birth canal. I would seperate her and keep a close eye for contractions(her lower back arches). I hope everything goes well, keep us updated! And welcome to the forum! I had a ewe that had similar signs for 3 days before she popped out her lamb.


----------



## Lacy Workman (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you so much! I am having a little trouble posting pictures right now but I will definitely update. I am so happy I found this site!


----------



## Lacy Workman (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Lacy Workman (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## luvmypets (Nov 4, 2016)

Her bag looks nice and full! Hopes for a successful delivery


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 4, 2016)

Lacy Workman said:


> Thank you so much! I am having a little trouble posting pictures right now but I will definitely update. I am so happy I found this site!


Same here, it has taught me so much and the community is phenomenal!


----------



## lalabugs (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to BYH from CA. I have not dealt with a pregnant goat yet. Please keep us posted. Love seeing pictures.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 4, 2016)

She could be super close, she could be a week off... Doe code could make it any time really  It sounds like everything is normal that she is doing for getting ready to deliver. 

 for a safe delivery! 

And welcome from Northern Minnesota!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 4, 2016)

Yep---when the kids are moving around into position you have some "I think I might be doing something" actions.  Then, you may have kids very soon or you may be several days out.  You will see the mucus (if you are around at the right time).  Just give her her own space and keep an eye on her.  Generally they kid just fine.   The nipples normally get tight from fullness but with a FF, may not until very last hrs.

  Won't be a lot longer now....


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome from Ohio, and congrats on your soon-to-be kids!

Do you have kidding stuff on hand?  You'll want some iodine to dip their navels in, and stuff like towels and disinfectant in case assistance is needed.  Depending on the vaccination history of your mom-to-be, you may want to get vaccines for the mom and kid(s) to give a few weeks after kidding.  CD&T is most common.

Hopefully some goat folks can hop in here and give some more specifics - good luck!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 4, 2016)

gloves too!
Nutridrench for mama doe .
If labor goes long and she gets tired she will need it.
Make sure you are giving her feed too.

Molasses in water (warm) after kidding

A nasal aspirator (child's) to help suction nose and mouth of kid(s)

Don't assume kids are getting colostrum just because you see them looking like they are nursing or because you see white around a kids mouth.

Express EACH teat to make sure colostrum isn't too thick. Several people this happened to this year... the colostrum was too thick to allow the kids to suckle... kids were getting weak... meanwhile it "appeared" they were nursing. Fortunately it was rectified by milking out the glue like colostrum til a better stream and kids got food and were fine!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome and congrats on the soon to arrive kids! Hope all goes smoothly and hope you'll share more pics and keep us up to date! Browse around and make yourself at home!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome hoping for a smooth delivery!


----------



## Lacy Workman (Nov 16, 2016)

This is Bonnie tonight... I think we are getting closer!


----------



## Lacy Workman (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## nstone630 (Nov 28, 2016)

Updates?


----------



## Lacy Workman (Dec 4, 2016)

I am sorry that it's taken me so long to update... we have been very busy with our animals 
as I was eagerly awaiting the arrival of Bonnie's babies and (watching her every move) I was in my house with the windows opwn on 11/11 when I heard a baby goat crying. So I went running outside to find Bonnie still very pregnant. So I rushed over to the other pen and I followed the cries until I found a baby laying on the ground, she was still wet! I was so surprised because we didn't even know Betty  (her mama) was pregnant!! What a blessing it was! We named her Ethel but we call her Effie.  He sisters name is lucy. It wasn't until 6 days later on 11/17 at about 11 am that I had been back in the house for about 15 minutes from checking on Bonnie that I heard the most awful hollering. I went running outside and Bonnie was laying on her side pushing out baby Rhett! I was so overjoyed!! Shortly after she had his sister, Scarlett. I am so in love with these babies. I'll post pics


----------



## Lacy Workman (Dec 4, 2016)

Miss Betty and baby Effie


----------



## Lacy Workman (Dec 4, 2016)

Mr. Rhett


----------



## Lacy Workman (Dec 4, 2016)

Little Scarlett (I love her eyebrows)


----------



## Lacy Workman (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Lacy Workman (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## luvmypets (Dec 4, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## TAH (Dec 4, 2016)

Very cute

Glad everything went well even the unexpected doe.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 4, 2016)

They are very cute. Babies are always so fun.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats on your successful births! The kids are adorable  I hope you're enjoying them! Thanks for the update and pictures. Just so you know, you CAN put multiple pictures in one post... just click "Upload a File" for each pic, sequentially, in the same post you're authoring.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 5, 2016)

How adorable - congrats!  Bet you've been spending a lot of time watching baby goats playing


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## nstone630 (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats!!! Glad everything went well, they are so cute!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 7, 2016)

They are all adorable!  Congratulations!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 7, 2016)

congrats on the healthy kids!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2016)

Congratulations! I know you must be smitten.


----------

